# nice to meet u all



## Starchild (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi folks,i'm new member. sorry my English in advance. I'm 36yr old 200lbs 6' 1' height. I like to practice bodybuilding but I don't practice competitions,but I use chemical muscle enhancement anyway


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Starchild* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## s.tranger (Nov 18, 2010)

don't worry your english is pretty good


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 18, 2010)

welcome to ironmagforums!!!


----------



## Starchild (Nov 19, 2010)

s.tranger said:


> don't worry your english is pretty good




really?? u wouldn't tell so if u can listen to me while speak(orally).just think,I wouldn't be able to understand you if u get to speak to me. I'm able just a little bittle to understand written English. pay patience please,I need to learn it.
now please help me to understand what can i do to escape from  gh deficiency( i post under 'chemical researc...the title of topic/thread is"how to jump-start ypour own Gh release and 1,000 questions too"


----------



## MaxBiceps (Nov 28, 2010)

nice to meet you


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## dublaron21 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice to meet you.


----------

